# Video Capture Devices missing in menuconfig [SOLVED]

## John Klug

This is kernel 2.6.31 r6.

If I run make menuconfig, and do a search of CX8, it finds VIDEO_CX88_DVB=n

in 2.6.30, this parameter could be found in video capture devices.  It is still listed under video capture devices:

 Symbol: VIDEO_CX88_DVB [=n]                                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: DVB/ATSC Support for cx2388x based TV cards                                              │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/cx88/Kconfig:46                                                 │  

  │   Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && VIDEO_V4L2 && VIDEO_CX88 && DVB_CORE     │  

  │   Location:                                                                                      │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                            │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                 │  

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=n])                                   │  

  │           -> Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88 [=n])                          │  

However, there is no Video Capture devices option under Multimedia support.  So is menuconfig broken?  How do I configure a CX88 device driver?  There is still a kernel directory drivers/media/video/cx88.Last edited by John Klug on Sun Dec 27, 2009 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgR10

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y]
> 
> Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=y]

 

do you have MEDIA_SUPPORT and VIDEO_V4L2 set in your config ?

what about output from

```
zgrep -i -e media_support -e video_v4l2 /proc/config.gz
```

or if you don't have "/proc/config.gz support in your kernel"

```
grep -i -e media_support -e video_v4l2 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

i remember haveing similar problem but wiht some different options in kernel

i'm not sure but i think "make oldconfig && make prepare" on kernel directory fix that issue

----------

## John Klug

I think there is a bug in the menuconfig help.  CX8* stuff depends on Video for Linux, which according to the help sets VIDEO_DEV.  So unless VIDEO_DEV=M, you don't get any video capture devices in menuconfig, Multimedia Support.  So VIDEO_DEV is missing from the dependency list.

----------

## John Klug

I think this is at least a documentation problem with menuconfig, so I opened a bug report.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=298580

----------

